# leader



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

How much flouro for a **** poop do you guys use?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

No need to spend money on flouro. The water around here is not clear. Get some 130# test and cut your leader at around 8 ft


----------



## ShoalCatter (Jul 28, 2013)

what the hell's a **** poop?


----------



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

I use 150lb - 200lb mono about 6ft for live bait and *****.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

marc said:


> No need to spend money on flouro. The water around here is not clear. Get some 130# test and cut your leader at around 8 ft


:texasflag

I can tell you the fish make difference between mono normal and mono fluorocarbon in dirty water too....

In very dirty water,below LIVINGSTON DAM(all 12 gates open) i was fishing from the bank drop-shot with 19'7" telescopic rod with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb. +10 lb. fluorocarbon leader catching white bass on BASS ASSASSIN 2" pearl,but i loose the rig in some snag. I was making another rig with STREN clear 10 lb.and in 20 minute i don,t have a bite,
I was changing again the rig using 10 lb. fluorocarbon leader and i have bites again catching the limit in very ,very dirty and fast water.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

marc said:


> No need to spend money on flouro. The water around here is not clear. Get some 130# test and cut your leader at around 8 ft


We're not talking 10lb leader here. Marcus is spot on. You can use flouro if it makes you feel better but I've seen no real difference when the water is off-color some. I use flouro wind on leaders on my spinning gear. It has about an eight foot leader and it goes to white braided line. I get plenty of hook-ups, even with the white line attached to it.

Trolling, I like wire leaders.

Seems to work okay for me -


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> I can tell you the fish make difference between mono normal and mono fluorocarbon in dirty water too....
> 
> ...




Thanks for another one of your trophy shots. You were probably just in between schools of whites.

I wouldnt mess with flouro, dont over think it. 100# mono leader should do it. Most of your lost fish will come from shaking the hook not breaking a line.


----------

